# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  أكتب بيت شعر لحبيبك

## معاذ ملحم

ღ 
.
. 

يمكن يلقاها يوم  

.
. 

!! 

.
. 
إلى كل من يبدأ صباحه من هنا  
بالعزف على قيتارة الكلمه 
بالنبض في وريد الحلم  
بإشراقه 
.
. 
كلمه منك  
لـ حبيبكـ .. 
ღ 
. 
الموضوع واضح..
كل شخص يكتب لـ حبيبه كلمه حلوه متله .

----------


## معاذ ملحم

صدقني يا عمري انا احبكـ 
وراح احبكـ وانت ما تدري...

وراح اكتب في عيونكـ شعر...
وماني بكاتب في اخر الشعر اسمي


خوفي لايخطر ببالكـ وتسالني
عن المقصود في اشعاري....

ارجع واخبي عنكـ حبي وودي
واقول كاتبها من نفسي لنفسي

----------


## ajluni top

*موضوع جميل يا معاذ


اقول:

حبيبي ضاعت في غيابك أفكاري
و تجمّد الدم بعروقي يوم فرقاك
بعت كل ما عندي و جيتك اليوم شاري
لاجلك ابيع الناس كلها واشتري رضاك



*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انتا روعه يا عجلوني توب 

شعر من الاخر و على القافيه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اليها حينما تأتي الى عالمي 

*بكل تأكيد ستجد قلباً يتسع لها ..*
*ستجد سعادة ايما سعادة*
*سنرسم طيور العشق* 
*و قلبين بسهم .. و* 
*نمرر عليهما كلمة* 
*أحبك*

----------


## حلم حياتي

احببتك كثيرا وعذبتني كثيرا
لا انت كنت تستحق ذلك الحب
ولا انا كنت استحق ذلك العذاب منك

----------


## دموع الورد

كم ذلك غريب...
هذه حياتي...كانت بلا اي معنى...بلا اي مشاعر...او احساس
لكن عندما تعرفت اليك كل هذا تغير

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ربما عجزت روحي ان تلقاكي 
وعجزت عيني ان تراكي ولكن لم يعجز قلبي ان ينساكي.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

عذبي ما شئت قلبي عذبي ........... فعذاب الحب أسمى مطلبي. 

 اعتيادي على غيابك صعب ........... و اعتيادي على حضورك أصعب.

----------


## mylife079

طال الليل وانا في لوعة
انتظر شروق الشمس ورؤية القمر

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ما بدي اكتب غير كلمة مشتاااااااق لك يا حياتي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ما بعرف وينك انتي وحشتيني

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

سيبقى عشقك عالمي وقلبي اليك ينتمي
ويوما سيخبرك الهوى اني زرعتك في دمي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ما رح اكتب شعر ... بدي أهديكي الأغنية هاااااي ...!!




 :Eh S(17):  شيلوها بعيونكم  :Eh S(17):

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## معاذ ملحم

سأبقى اتذكرك يا سيدتي حتى اخر لحظة في حياتي 

سأبقى احبك يا سيدتي لانك من علمتني الكبرياء 

إنما الحب شيء والكرامة أشياء

----------


## تحية عسكريه

متــى نسامــــح؟ 



نسامح إذا استحق مغضبنا السماح 

واثبت لنا باعتذاره ندمـــه وتأسفـــه 

وليس عيبا أن نتعذر بل الاعتذارمن أجـــل الأمور التي ترفع مقامات البشر

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:Eh S(16):  سوف ابكي على الماضي .... لانه شيء حزين  :Eh S(16):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اكتبله كلمتين 

مستحيل انساك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وهاي الاغنيه بتكفي وبتوفي تحياتي الك 
 :Eh S(22):  :Eh S(22):  :Eh S(22):  :Eh S(22):  :Eh S(22):  :Eh S(22):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أصعب شيء ... ان تحب انسان ... فتكتشف بأنه ليس له قلب إنسان

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> أصعب شيء ... ان تحب انسان ... فتكتشف بأنه ليس له قلب إنسان


صعبه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لأ بالعكس يا صديقي كل إنسان ايلو قلب بس بكون قاسي شويه بس رح يلين صدقني

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> صعبه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااا


والله اصعب من الصعب ... بس شو بدنا نساوي 

 :SnipeR (15):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لحب هو اللعبة الوحيدة التي يشترك فيها اثنان ويكسبان فيها معاً أو يخسران معاً .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الحب له طرفان واحد حنون والثاني يخون 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت أحسبك غالي لكن للأسف تغيرت !!! 
وصرت فوق الغلا كله ،

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ناولك على نيه .... اصبر علي شوية .... لزوم ارجع للماضي شوية 

واذكرك بماضيك الأليم ... لانك انتا قاسي علي شوية 
 :Icon6:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

انتا نقطه ضعفي انتا ولو احب ثاني ( احبك )

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69): 

بهيدك أجمل باقه ورد إلك يا ورد

----------


## بنت الشديفات

احكي احلى بيت شعر بس هو لحبيبتي 
(ليتش معي وانا معش افهم كلامش واسمعش اش اش)
شو صديقتي عجبك حبي خخخخخخخخ

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> احكي احلى بيت شعر بس هو لحبيبتي 
> (ليتش معي وانا معش افهم كلامش واسمعش اش اش)
> شو صديقتي عجبك حبي خخخخخخخخ



يسلمو يا قلبي ذكرتيني بايام العز 
الله يرحم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

سأبقى احبك يا حبيبتي ... فأنت أغلى ما أملك

----------

